# Sig & Avatar Please!



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Could somebody please make me a new avatar & sig combo? I've had the current one years and am in need of an update!

In the sig could I have Justin Gaethje on the left with the WSOF logo on him, Anthony Pettis in the middle with the UFC logo on him, and Michael Chandler on the right with the Bellator logo on him.

In the avatar could I have the same design as the logo but just Pettis' face (like my current Machida one but Pettis). 

The colour design can be whatever you guys think looks good!

Would be amazing if someone could make one for me, and much appreciated!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I am sucking at GFX but ill try something out


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

That would be awesome if you could please.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I found it a little bit difficult. A GFX maker will be wondering what the hell I did haha. Let me know if you want me to try again or not, I'm not one to be a girl about that stuff


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers for that, looks good.

Could you just make a couple of tine tweaks for me please 
- Make the logo's a little bigger
- I can't really see the A or the writing below on the WSOF logo, is it possible to make that clearer or a diff colour (black?). Same with the writing below the UFC logo.


Love the design though, thanks a lot, if you could make them tweaks it would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Any update buddy?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry I forgot about it. I still have the PSD saved in college so I'll see what I can do when I got on their computers.


----------

